# Online Boutique Name suggestion



## samanthalawson (Jan 10, 2013)

HELLLPPP, I need to relaunch my online fashion boutique and I would like to change the name for a fresh start. I am welcoming all suggestions. A lil bit about my boutique: Trendy, great quality yet affordable, you would find things like spikey purses, but still glamorous, skull chokers, ring clutches, high fashion inspired items. It's very glitzy and glamorous and I would like a name that represents that. Please help!!!!!!!!!


----------

